# Silly Kitten



## ofallxtoxpieceso (Sep 6, 2011)

Jace, my oldest foster kitten (almost 12-13 weeks old) is quite a goofball. Last night I was doing a short training session with our new foster puppy and accidentally tipped over the jar of treats. They're small, soft training treats. Before I could scoop them all up, Jace ran over and gobbled up 2 of them lol. He also sneaks into the puppy's crate to sleep whenever it's empty lol


----------

